# A and B units - dumb question



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

So I am not really new to trains but have a potentially easy/dumb question so am posting here. 

I am not really that familiar with running more than one powered unit in the same train. So usually when I want multiple locos on a train I would use a dummy. But I have found a f7b unit that matches an f7a that I have on ebay but its also a powered unit. Can you run them both together on a traditional DC layout? I thought they wouldn't match each others speed. 

Its an athearn engine, I know I can take the motor out, but not sure if doing that alone would make it coast like a dummy.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes you can run multiple units. They might push and pull some but it shouldn't be too excessive. If it is then they are completely unmatched! Like trying to run a switcher and a road engine.

You can't just pull the motor you would have to pull the drive gears out too. Way not the right thing to do!

I have run up to 4 engines on DC in a consist. I switched to DCC now I can run allot more at the same time!


----------



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds good. The engines are both athearn blue box matched f7a and b so should be ok same age-ish. My f7a has been run extensively but just cleaned and lubed it up, this b is apparrently only been stored in the box, so hopefully they both run similarly.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have done this too. The bigest issue I have found is on the start of a hill. The first loco will slow and the second starts to push, looks a little odd at slow speeds. Same as when they crest a hill. This may also have been due to a long string of cars that were being pulled. Use good couplers between the locos. Any push / pul between the two will strain the coupler.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to equip a couple of engines with The Electric Railroad _*Cruise Control*_ modules, they keep the engine going at a steady pace. Very nice...


----------

